# Neue Grafikkarte für Freund



## Sebastian1234 (21. Juli 2017)

*Neue Grafikkarte für Freund*

Hi, 
Mein Schulfreund würde gerne eine neue Grafikkarte haben.
Er hat den gleichen PC wie ich.
Die grafikkarte soll so so ungefähr so stark sein wie eine gtx 1080/ti.
Lohnt es sich hier eine Nvidia oder eine Amd Grafikkarte zu nehmen?
(Hätte evtl. vor auch meine 1060 3 gb zu verkaufen und mir einen neue zu kaufen.)


MB:n68-gs4/usb3 fx
netzteil: xilence xp400r7 400w
Was müssten wir austauschen?


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2017)

Wieviel wollt ihr denn ausgeben? 800 bis 1000 Euro? 

Bei AMD müsst ihr noch ein wenig warten, die Karten mit Vega kommen erst im Herbst, die wären dann etwa so schnell wie die GF1080.


----------



## MrFob (21. Juli 2017)

Hab auch gerade mal geschaut, da ich auch am ueberlegen bin meine GraKa aufzuruesten.
Aber die Preise zur Zeit sind ja echt mal unverschaemt. Da warte ich auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Monate, bis die sich mal wieder einkriegen.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (21. Juli 2017)

Ja wir wollten es dann zu weinachten aufrüsten.
Wie viel würde da denn die 1060 noch bringen?

Hättet ihr vllt einen rät warum mein anderer freund mt einer 960 auf dem gleichen mc Server(Komplett gleiche einstellungen) mehr fps hat?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2017)

Was eine 1060 an Weihnachten bringt, kann keiner sagen. Vor 2 Monaten hätte die 150€ gebracht, jetzt 250, teils 300€... 

Und wenn Dein Kumpel mit ansonsten gleichem PC mehr FPS hat, dann VIELLEICHT weil er ne GTX 960 mit 4GB hat?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (21. Juli 2017)

Ne das mit den fps ist ein Acer predator mit einer 960 und einem i5
Meinst du der Preis steigt oder sinkt?

Würde das das Netzteil aushalten?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ne das mit den fps ist ein Acer predator mit einer 960 und einem i5


 da ist ganz klar die CPU mit "schuld", dass der mehr FPS hat 



> Meinst du der Preis steigt oder sinkt?


 wer DAS weiß, der kennt auch den künftigen Kurs der virtuellen Währungen, wegen derer ja die Karten aktuell so teuer sind, und könnte somit Millionär werden...     ich vermute, der Hype nimmt ab, so dass die Karten gegen Jahresende wieder normale Preise haben. Aber versprechen kann das keiner.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (21. Juli 2017)

Ok und würde das Netzteil eigentlich eine nuee Grafikkarte aushalten?
Habe mir mal die normale GTX 1080 ti angeschaut und habe noch weitere wie MSI, Gigabite, usw. gefunden.
Diese sind aber sehr groß(Die mit 3 Lüftern)!
Passen die in unser Gehäuse?
Sharkoom Vaya II


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Die grafikkarte soll so so ungefähr so stark sein wie eine gtx 1080/ti.
> Lohnt es sich hier eine Nvidia oder eine Amd Grafikkarte zu nehmen?


AMD hat aktuell leider kein Produkt im Porftolio, das es mit der durchschnittlichen Spieleleistung einer Geforce GTX 1080 Ti aufnehmen kann.


Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> MB:n68-gs4/usb3 fx
> netzteil: xilence xp400r7 400w
> Was müssten wir austauschen?


Welcher Prozessor ist denn auf dem Mainboard verbaut? Selbst das schnellste Modell, für den das N68-GS4/USB3 FX freigegeben ist (FX-8370E) liegt leistungstechnisch nur im Mittelfeld. Für eine High-End-Lösung wie die GTX 1080 Ti ist ein solcher Prozessor kein guter Gegenspieler, da er häufiger die Framerate begrenzen wird (sofern du nicht gerade in Ultra HD spielst, wovon ich nicht ausgehe).


Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ok und würde das Netzteil eigentlich eine nuee Grafikkarte aushalten?


Mehr schlecht als recht, zu empfehlen ist es auf jeden Fall nicht. Eine 1080 Ti kann beim Spielen 250 bis 300 Watt ziehen, einige Modelle liegen sogar über 300 Watt. Dazu kommt in der Praxis dann noch der Energiebedarf von Prozessor, Mainboard, Laufwerken etc. Laut Datenblatt hat das Netzteil nur eine für 22 Ampere ausgelegte 12-Volt-Schiene - ergibt rechnerisch 264 Watt. Das heißt, das Netzteil wird im Spielbetrieb nicht in der Lage sein, den PC zuverlässig zu versorgen. Wenn du eine GTX 1080 Ti ins Auge fasst, dann solltest du zu einem guten Markengerät mit mindestens 500 Watt (bei Overclocking-Ambitionen besser min. 600 Watt) greifen. Das Be quiet Pure Power 10 500 Watt wäre das günstigste Modell, dem ich eine 1080 Ti zumuten würde und ist ab 60 Euro erhältlich.


Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Habe mir mal die normale GTX 1080 ti angeschaut und habe noch weitere wie MSI, Gigabite, usw. gefunden.
> Diese sind aber sehr groß(Die mit 3 Lüftern)!
> Passen die in unser Gehäuse?
> Sharkoom Vaya II


Das Sharkoon Vaya II ist für bis zu 26,5 cm lange Grafikkarten freigegeben. Das ist leider etwas zu kurz für die meisten 1080-Ti-Karten, die typischerweise bei 27-31 cm liegen. Wenn du das Gehäuse behalten (und auch nicht an ihm herumsägen ) willst, dann solltest du dir die Zotac Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Mini ansehen. Sie verfügt über eine besonders kurze Platine und ist lediglich 21,1 cm lang: Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Mini, 11GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-P10810G-10P)

Achja: Denk daran, dass die von mir genannten 250 bis 300 Watt auch kühltechnisch abgeführt werden müssen. Grafikkarten mit Axialbelüftung verteilen ihre Abwärme im Gehäuse, wodurch die Temperatur im Innenraum steigt. Das erfordert eine gute Gehäusebelüftung und auch Reserven bei der Prozessorkühlung, da die vom CPU-Kühler angesaugte Luft stärker erwärmt ist.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (21. Juli 2017)

Lüfter habe ich ja von Herbboy empfohlen bekommen. Habe den amd 8370e.
Ist die "mini" Version denn genau so stark wie die normale?


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. Juli 2017)

Ja, grundsätzlich schon: Die Karte ist für 1.506 MHz GPU-Takt und 1.620 MHz Boost ausgelegt und damit minimal übertaktet. Standard für eine 1080 Ti sind 1.480/1.582 MHz. Das voreingestellte Powerlimit liegt bei 250 Watt, eine Anhebung auf 300 Watt ist möglich - siehe: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...55/News/Zotac-Mini-1080-Ti-Testlabor-1233381/

Die größeren Designs haben aufgrund der größeren Kühloberfläche allerdings mehr Reserven und sind zum Teil deutlich stärker vorübertaktet.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (21. Juli 2017)

Könntest du mir vllt einen link zu der Karte auf Amazon schicken?
Finde die da nicht.
Vom.Netzteil gibt es 2 Versionen. Welche ist besser?

Wie währe es mit dieser Karte?
https://www.alternate.de/MSI/GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-Gaming-X-11G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1344016

Hier ist die MINI sehr billig!
Ist es auch die richtige?
http://www.ba-computer.at/magento2/catalog/product/view/id/338752


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir vllt einen link zu der Karte auf Amazon schicken?
> Finde die da nicht.


Die Grafikkarte ist meines Wissens nicht bei Amazon gelistet.



Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Vom.Netzteil gibt es 2 Versionen. Welche ist besser?


Die etwas teurere Variante trägt die Buchstaben "CM" im Namen, was für "Cable Management" steht. Bei dieser Version sind alle Kabel (abgesehen vom immer benötigten 20+4-poligen ATX-Stecker) mit einer Steckverbindung ausgestattet. Du kannst also selbst entscheiden, welche Stromkabel du anschließen möchtest. Wenn du zum Beispiel nur ein oder zwei Laufwerke im Rechner stecken hast, dann brauchst du nicht alle mitgelieferten Kabel mit Stromanschlüssen für Laufwerke. Die kannst du dann in der Packung lassen und aufheben und hast etwas weniger Kabelsalat im PC-Innenraum, was vor allem bei engen PC-Gehäusen praktisch ist. Die Leistungsfähigkeit beider Modelle ist allerdings identisch, zum stabilen Betrieb des PCs reicht also auch die ein paar Euro günstigere Variante.



Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Wie währe es mit dieser Karte?
> https://www.alternate.de/MSI/GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-Gaming-X-11G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1344016


Die MSI-Karte ist mit 29 cm leider zu lang für das Sharkoon Vaya II - da müsstest du schon am Gehäuse herumsägen, damit das passt.



Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Hier ist die MINI sehr billig!
> Ist es auch die richtige?
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Mini


Ja! Die Produktnummer ist im Shop mit ZT-P10810G-10P angegeben, was der Hersteller auf seiner Website in der Modellübersicht ebenfalls für die 1080 Ti Mini angibt: https://www.zotac.com/product/graphics_card/GeForce-GTX-1080Ti/all
Der Shop hat seinen Sitz allerdings in Österreich und laut Angabe im Preisvergleich recht hohe Versandkosten ("Vorkasse ab 17,90 Euro"). Die könntest du einsparen, falls du zufälligerweise in Wien wohnen und die Karte dort abholen solltest.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (22. Juli 2017)

Ne ich wohne nahe ansbach. Gibt es eine  Shop,  welcher die Karte mit Versand sehr billig verkauft?


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. Juli 2017)

Ich weiß auch nur das, was mir der Preisvergleich sagt: Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Mini, 11GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-P10810G-10P)
Schau am besten, wo die Karte verfügbar ist und ob dir der Händler seriös erscheint (z. B. vollständiges Impressum, viele gute Bewertungen?). Die Versandkosten würde ich eher hinten anstellen - erstens machen die bei einer so teuren Karte keinen großen Unterschied, zweitens sparst du dir bei einem kundenfreundlichen Händler (der ggf. etwas teurer ist) Zeit und Nerven, falls die Karte mal ein Problem haben sollte und du die Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen musst.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (23. Juli 2017)

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Mini - Grafikkarten - GF GTX 1080 Ti - 11 GB GDDR5X - PCIe 3.0 - DVI, HDMI, 3 x DisplayPort | VGA PCI Express ab 8 GB | Grafikkarten PCI Express | Komponenten | PC & Server | Portwork GmbH
habe die gefunden.
Der Händler sieht auch sehr gut aus.
Würde die GRafikkarte eigentlich auf das MB passen?
wie viel ist das Netzteil eigenztlich noch wert?

Edit:
Habe rausgefunden, dass das Vaya gar nicht meingehäuse ist, sondern das T3-W meines ist. (Schaut zumindest genuauso aus!)
Werde es morgen mal messen.
Edit2:
Länge: 44 cm
Höhe: 42,7
Breite:  18 cm

!?!? Es stimmt weder mit T3-w noch mit vaya zusammen?!

Messe morgen früh mal wie viel Platz fur die Grafikkarte da ist.


OK vom einen Rand zum SSD Karten teil sind es 31cm. Meine jetzige ist 23 cm lang.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2017)

Die Zotac-Karte ist ja keine 22cm lang, das passt also bestimmt.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (24. Juli 2017)

OK aber welches Gehäuse habe ich jetzt? Das vaya II oder das T3-w

Passen hier jetzt welche mit 31 cm rein?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2017)

Dafür müsstest du ein Foto schicken ^^  Die Maße, die du genommen hast, könnten aber zum  T3-W passen:  20,0cm breit, 43,0cm hoch und 44,5cm lang

Deine Werte: 
Länge: 44 cm => sind halt 0,5cm mehr, da hast du dich halt leicht vermessen oder irgendein kleines vorne/hinten rausstehendes Teil nicht mitgemessen
Höhe: 42,7 => naja, das passt doch. Vlt gibt Sharkoon vorsichtshalber 3mm mehr an.
Breite: 18 cm => da hast du bestimmt nicht beachtet, dass die Seitenteile "ausgebeult" sind - das macht sicher pro Seite dann noch den cm mehr aus.  

In das T3-W passen Karten bis 31cm rein UND du kannst den Festplattenbereich in Höhe der Grafikkarte auch rausnehmen, damit längere Karten passen. Die Festplatten/SSD kannst du dann weiter oben oder unten einbauen, da bleiben genug Plätze über


----------



## Sebastian1234 (24. Juli 2017)

So schaut Es aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2017)

Das sieht nach dem T3-W aus, die ganze Front ist identisch, die Anschlüsse vorne. Seitenteil ein Fenster? Dann muss es das sein. Außer Sharkoon hat ein anderes Modell mit identischer Front, glaub ich aber nicht.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (24. Juli 2017)

Ok ja es hat ein fenster.
Habe im internet gelesen, dass die Kühlung der TI sehr ineffizient ist. Stimmt das?
Habe auch gelesen, dass die Temperatur bei dieser(Hydro GFX GTX 1080 Ti Liquid Cooled Graphics Card) um 50 % weniger sein soll. Stimmt das?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ok ja es hat ein fenster.
> Habe im internet gelesen, dass die Kühlung der TI sehr ineffizient ist. Stimmt das?


 von welchem Modell? Von der Nvidia-Version, dem "Founders Edition"-Modell? Die sind immer nicht so dolle. Natürlich wird die Karte auf keinen Fall "zu warm", aber mit nem "Custommodell" kann die Karte auch bei Last leise sein.



> Habe auch gelesen, dass die Temperatur bei dieser(Hydro GFX GTX 1080 Ti Liquid Cooled Graphics Card) um 50 % weniger sein soll. Stimmt das?


 im Vergleich zur Founders Edition kann das gut sein, aber es ist auch übertrieben. Du kannst auch eine "Customversion" für ganz klar unter 800€ nehmen.  Und solange die Temperatur nicht ZU heiß ist, bringt es auch nichts, ob die Karte nun nochmal 10-20 Grad kühler ist oder nicht.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (24. Juli 2017)

Welche TI ist billig und hat viel leistung?
 außer der der MINI
Wie viel währe das NT noch wert?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Welche TI ist billig und hat viel leistung?
> außer der der MINI
> Wie viel währe das NT noch wert?


Das Netzteil ist leider ziemlicher Schrott, das war auch neu nicht gut. Da kannst du froh sein, wenn einer für seinen Büro-PC zufällig ein neues braucht und Dir noch 10€ gibt 

Diese 1080 Ti wäre für den Preis ganz okay https://www.alternate.de/ZOTAC/GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-AMP-Edition-Grafikkarte/html/product/1344725?campaign=Grafikkarte/ZOTAC/1344725

Oder die hier, kannst du Dir auch in eine MM-Filiale bestellen zum kostenlosen abholen MSI Grafikkarte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Armor OC PCI Express x16 3.0 - MediaMarkt

oder https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XSB4NW2


----------



## Sebastian1234 (25. Juli 2017)

OK ich finde, die zotac ist für mich richtig. Hat denn das Pure Power 10 Genügend Anschlüsse für die Komponenten?
500w oder 600w

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk

Edit:
Wie schuat es mit der Temperatur der Karte aus?

http://www.gigabyte.de/Graphics-Card/GV-N1080XTREME-8GD-PP-rev-10#kf
Diese Karte hat eine Höhree Taktung als die TI.
Was ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2017)

Ja, das reicht dicke, die 500W-Version. Für ein paar Euro mehr gibt es auch die CM-Version, wo man die Kabel abnehmen kann, die man nicht braucht. Das ist hilfreich beim Einbau, da man nicht so viele Kabel irgendwo im PC verstauen muss.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (25. Juli 2017)

http://www.gigabyte.de/Graphics-Card/GV-N1080XTREME-8GD-PP-rev-20#kf
Diese Karte hat eine Höhree Taktung als die TI.
Was ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> GeForce
> Diese Karte hat eine Höhree Taktung als die TI.
> Was ist der Unterschied?


 das sind zwei verschiedene Chips. Der Takt spielt nur dann eine Rolle, wenn es der gleiche Chip ist. Ansonsten kann eine Karte theoretisch auch 3x so viel Takt haben und trotzdem nur halb so schnell.

Die GTX 1080 Ti sind ca 20% schneller als die GTX 1080. D.h. eine GTX 1080 mit Standardtakt ist ca 15% schneller als eine GXT 1080 mit Standardtakt, aber nur noch ca 10% schneller als eine GTX 1080, die wiederum ca 5% übertaktet ist. Ist die GTX 1080 Ti wiederum auch um 5% übertaktet, hat man wieder die ca 15% Abstand. 

Der genaue Abstand hängt halt vom Spiel ab. Die GTX 1080 ist auch eine super Karte, d.h. man kann durchaus überlegen, ob die nicht völlig reicht. Wenn die GTX 1080 irgendwann mal "zu wenig" ist, dann ist die GTX 1080 Ti halt auch nicht mehr VIEL besser.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (25. Juli 2017)

Ich möchte halt, GTA in höchsten einstellungen auf Ultra HD (Wenns geht 4k) spielen.
Außerdem spiele ich auch gerne Watch Dogs 2 (Ultra)
Euro Truck Simulator 2 (ULTRA)
Minecraft (Dieses erwähnte Modpack mit nem texture Pack (128x128(Sphax)) für alle Mods)

II
V
Alles mit mindestens 60 FPS (Wenns bei 4k keine 60 sind auch ned schlimm)


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2017)

Also, in 4K ist je nach Game selbst eine 1080 Ti nicht genug für 60 FPS - Watch Dogs 2 in Ultra und 4K läuft da mit 40 FPS https://www.computerbase.de/2017-04/gigabyte-aorus-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-test/2/#diagramm-watch-dogs-2-3840-2160  oder Battlefied 1, Dishonored 2 mit 50-53 FPS.


Die Games sind halt immer noch so konzipiert, dass sie in Full-HD und bei "Ultra"-Details mit ner "guten" Karte wie einer GTX 1080 oder gar 1080 Ti um die 70-80 FPS laufen. Würden die locker mit Zb 150 FPS laufen (so dass in 4K vlt 60 FPS möglich wären), würden die Nutzer eines Full-HD-Monitors zurecht meckern, dass man doch eine noch bessere Grafik bieten könnte bei trotzdem noch 60-70 FPS. Und derzeit sowie auf absehbare Zeit HABEN die weitaus meisten PC-Gamer eben "nur" Full-HD. Manche Games laufen auch deutlich schneller als 70-80 FPS, dann aber oft, weil die Grafikengine rel. alt ist und man selbst "mit Mühe" eine moderne Grafikkarte nicht in die Knie zwingen kann  

Du solltest aber auch dieses "Ultra Details" nicht zu ernst nehmen. Sehr sehr oft sehen "hohe Details" auch nicht schlechter als "Ultra" aus, laufen aber viel flüssiger. Trotzdem wäre für 4K dann 1080 Ti natürlich schon was besser als eine GTX 1080.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (25. Juli 2017)

und wie scaut es mit Minecraft aus?
Bin gerade in dieser Mod Welt und habe gerade mal 29 fps bei meinem Haus.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> und wie scaut es mit Minecraft aus?
> Bin gerade in dieser Mod Welt und habe gerade mal 29 fps bei meinem Haus.


  Was hast du denn jetzt genau für ne Grafikkarte, das war am Anfang ein wenig verwirrend? Und wie viel RAM?

Ne GTX 1080 Ti würde da sicher viel mehr FPS bringen, wenn du aktuell zB ne GTX 1060 oder schwächer hast. Es kann aber sein, dass Deine CPU vlt. bei Minecraft schwächer als ein Core i5 ist, das weiß ich nicht...  dann kann es sein, dass das Leistungs-Plus einer 180 Ti nicht so hoch ist wie es mit ner besseren CPU wäre. Eine GTX 1080 ist bei FullHD ca 50% schneller, bei 4K sogar 70% schneller. Und die 1080 Ti packt ja noch mal 15% drauf. Wenn aber Deine CPU vlt. nur maximal 60 FPS schafft, dann ist bei 60 FPS eben Schluss, egal welche Grafikkarte du nimmst und obwohl eine GTX 1080 Ti vielleicht mit einem Core i5 oder einem Ryzen 5 locker 100 FPS schafft.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (25. Juli 2017)

Also die CPU schafft auf jeden Fall mehr als 1000 FPS.
Nur in dem Modpack eben nicht. habe eine 1060 3 gb.
Minecraft hat 5,5 von 16 gb ram.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Also die CPU schafft auf jeden Fall mehr als 1000 FPS.
> Nur in dem Modpack eben nicht. habe eine 1060 3 gb.
> Minecraft hat 5,5 von 16 gb ram.


  so ein Mod-Pack kann natürlich auch eine CPU in die Knie zwingen, Mod-Packs sind manchmal ja auch nicht gerade optimal programmiert oder enthalten sehr anfordernde Dinge. Es kann auch sein, dass das RAM der Grafikkarte für die mod-Inhalte nicht reicht und begrenzt - und schon eine GTX 1060 mit 6GB würde für 80 FPS sorgen. Theoretisch.

Mit ner 1080 oder 1080 Ti wäre aber ganz bestimmt deutlich mehr drin, auch wenn es "nur" an der Leistung und nicht am RAM der 1060 liegt.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (25. Juli 2017)

Am vram der 1060 habe ich auch Probleme. Reicht nicht für viele Spiele.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Juli 2017)

Habe diese auf amazon gefunden.
Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX1080Ti-11GB Gaming Grafikkarte (Nvidia, PCIe 3.0, 11GB GDDR5X Speicher, HDMI, DVI, DisplayPort)
(Leider kein Link,da ich am Handy bin.)
Zufällig hat ein Kumpel die gleiche Karte. Hat auch nen 8370e. Für mich echt super! Durfte sogar seinen pc "ausprobieren". Würde das NT genügend Anschlüsse bieten?

1x Mainboard
1x Festplatte
1x Grafikkarte 
2x Gehäuselüfter
1x CPU Lüfter(An MB)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2017)

Du hast am Netzteil immer Stecker extra für die Grafikkarte, ist also kein Problem, solange das Netzteil nur stark genug ist.  Und ein be quiet pure power 500W ist definitiv stark genug.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (27. Juli 2017)

OK danke wieder für die gute Hilfe!
Werde es dann so um Weihnachten entscheiden.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (30. Juli 2017)

Ok habe mal eine frage:
Da meine jetzige HDD sehr sehr langsam ist, habe ich mich nach einer SSD umgeschaut.(Brauche die zwar erst in 2 Jahren) aber ich würde mal interessieren, da ich gehört habe, dass sich ssds abnutzen, welche ssd für mich gut währe. Ich brauche wenn möglich eine langlebige und schnelle (750-1000 gb) ssd. Habt ihr kaufempfehlungen.
 Vielleicht gibt es in 2 Jahren noch bessere.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ok habe mal eine frage:
> Da meine jetzige HDD sehr sehr langsam ist, habe ich mich nach einer SSD umgeschaut.(Brauche die zwar erst in 2 Jahren) aber ich würde mal interessieren, da ich gehört habe, dass sich ssds abnutzen, welche ssd für mich gut währe. Ich brauche wenn möglich eine langlebige und schnelle (750-1000 gb) ssd. Habt ihr kaufempfehlungen.
> Vielleicht gibt es in 2 Jahren noch bessere.



sag mal, hast Du eine Neurose, wegen der du extrem früh wissen willst, was du in laaaanger Zeit mal machen wirst....  ^^   Allein dass du erst Weihnachten die Graka holen wolltest war ja schon grenzwertig, da sich bis dahin noch ne Menge ändern kann, nein: WIRD....  aber gut, da haben wir ein Auge zugedrückt. Aber eine SSD in 2 JAHREN, ich glaub ich spinne... ^^   Vermutlich ist keine einzige SSD, die es aktuell gibt, in 2 Jahren überhaupt noch erhältlich. ^^   Jetzt für "in 2 Jahren" eine SSD auszusuchen wäre so, als würdest du jetzt Möbel aussuchen gehen für ein Haus, das du vielleicht in 30 Jahren eventuell bauen wirst...  

Und zum Thema "Haltbarkeit": da musst du sehr alte Quellen gelesen haben oder irgendeinen Stuss, den jemand geschrieben hat, der immer noch an die Legende der kurzen Haltbarkeit glaubt. Als die ersten SSDs in Massenfertigung kamen, sind halt einige ausgefallen, und irgendwelche Schlauberger haben dann das Gerücht verbreitet, dass das daran liegt, dass die Speicherchips nicht unendlich oft überschrieben werden können und daher bei Benutzung irgendwann kaputtgehen. Das stimmt zwar, dass die Chips eine begrenzte Schreibkapazität haben und irgendwann die Biege machen. Aber dieses "irgendwann" ist irre lang und war NICHT der Grund für die Probleme der ersten Serien-SSDs. In Wahrheit kannst du nämlich jede Speicherzelle einer modernen SSD ca 5000 mal oder mehr überschreiben, bevor die betreffende Zelle vlt mal streikt. Das heißt, dass du eine SSD mit zB 1000GB JEDEN Tag mit 200 GB an neuen Daten überschreiben könntest, und dann würde die trotzdem  68 Jahre (!) halten. Bei vielen SSDs steht eine Datenmenge dabei, die du MINDESTENS schreiben kannst, bevor die SSD evlt. streikt. Und das Streiken heißt auch nicht, dass die Daten weg sind, sondern dass du nur keine neuen Daten mehr draufschreiben kannst. 

Wenn du jetzt jeden Tag die ganze SSD überschreibst oder DAUERND die SSD defragmentieren würde, was bei einer SSD nichts bringt, aber FRÜHER manchmal bei Windows automatisch aktiv war, dann würde sich die Lebensdauer stark verkürzen. Aber eine moderne SSD bringst du bei einer normalen Nutzung nicht WEGEN der Schreibzyklen an ihr Ende. Selbst wenn du zb viel mit Videos oder Streaming machst und täglich viele GB an Daten zwischengespeichert werden, wirst du die SSD zig Jahre nutzen können.

Ganz nebenbei: sich eine GTX 1080 Ti einzuplanen, aber nicht mal ne SSD mit 240GB wenigstens für Windows und alle Programme im PC zu haben ist eh schon ziemlich seltsam


----------



## Sebastian1234 (30. Juli 2017)

OK ich gebe zu, ich bin ein seltsamer Mensch ... 
Hab mir nur gedacht, jetzt wo ich ein offenes Thema habe, kann ich gleich mal fragen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> OK ich gebe zu, ich bin ein seltsamer Mensch ...


 dann ist ja gut, ich hatte schon fast den Verdacht, dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist...  

Wenn du echt erst in 2 Jahren eine SSD holen willst, dann frag einfach ne Woche vorher. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Ich würde Dir aber echt empfehlen, wenigstens eine SSD mit 240GB schon "jetzt" zu holen, also vlt zu Weihnachten    eine SSD macht ja nicht nur für Spiele Sinn, im Gegenteil: bei Spielen ist "nur" die Ladezeit schneller, je nach Game noch nicht mal wirklich viel schneller als per Festplatte. Bei sehr großen Open World-Games könnte eine SSD vlt auch ein WENIG flüssigeres Spiel bringen, ich meine, dass zb für das noch ausstehende Star Citizen eine SSD "empfohlen" wird.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (30. Juli 2017)

OK mir geht es halt darum, dass meine HDD 15 min dauerhaft auf 100% (nach dem starten) ist. Wenn sie dann bei 2% ist, dauert es trotzdem noch 8 Sekunden, bis Firefox offen ist. Wenn es offen ist, dauert es wieder bis die Seite geladen hat.(50.000 Leitung)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> OK mir geht es halt darum, dass meine HDD 15 min dauerhaft auf 100% (nach dem starten) ist. .


 dann stimmt was mit der HDD nicht oder du musst dringend Windows mal sauber neu installieren. 



> Wenn sie dann bei 2% ist, dauert es trotzdem noch 8 Sekunden, bis Firefox offen ist.


 genau DAS wird mit einer SSD komplett anders sein. 

Wenn du SOLCHE Problem hast verstehe ich nicht, warum Dir das noch 2 Jahre antun willst ^^


----------



## Sebastian1234 (31. Juli 2017)

Ganz einfach:
Das Geld!
Ich bekomme kein Taschengeld.
Das einzige, was ich bekomme sind 1,50€ für fast ne stunde rasenmähen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (31. Juli 2017)

*Neue Grafikkarte für Freund*

Bei den geringen Geldeinnahmen willst Du Dir aber eine GTX 1080ti holen?? Das paßt nicht wirklich zusammen.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (31. Juli 2017)

Die bekomme ich doch von meinen Eltern zu Weihnachten.
Die sind ja schon etwas älter und haben viel mehr Geld als ich.
Bin ja erst 13


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Die bekomme ich doch von meinen Eltern zu Weihnachten.
> Die sind ja schon etwas älter und haben viel mehr Geld als ich.
> Bin ja erst 13


  wenn die so viel Geld haben, muss eine 240GB SSD als "Bonus" ja auch noch locker drin sein.  Zumal die 1080 Ti vlt. zu Weihnachten was günstiger sein wird als jetzt.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (31. Juli 2017)

Stimmt, da hast du recht! Werde heute mal mit denen reden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (31. Juli 2017)

Oder eine 1080+SSD.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (31. Juli 2017)

Man muss halt auch das Netzteil mitdenken. Denke mal das wird klar gehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------

